# Looking for a place to hunt



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I work with an older gentlemen that is from Idiana and he loves Deer hunting.He asked me if there was any where around Columbus he could take his Grandson hunting but I didn't really know anyone with some land.He is staying in Lancaster but would travel if someone would like a Deer or 2 removed.Thanks for any info


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

get out an knock on some doors, you didnt mention which season (bow, gun, muzzleloader).

best time to start getting your permission is right now, volunteering to help farmers with their projects will get you in the door real quick!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i got lucky and put a add on craigslist.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

He is looking to Bow and muzzle hunt,thanks


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

all kinds of wayne national forest just south of colombus


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I remember seeing alot of deer off of 23 up towards Deleware this summer on the way back from Erie, maybe the state park land would be a good place to check out.


----------

